# Fog question



## MarrocBoneMage (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a fogger for my cemetery scene. I don't have a huge setup. I'd like it thick but even kind of wispy would be an improvement. I've read here that fog is attracted to a wet surface. Is that right? Would say, spraying the grass down with a water hose help keep the fog lower?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Wet grass alone won't do it. The fog has to come out of a fog chiller in order to be heavier than the air it's in and lay low to begin with. Straight out of the fogger it won't have a chance to touch the wet grass. Wet grass and a fog chiller makes some of the fog cling to the grass and linger in a wispy fashion. It also helps to put a trash bag or half of one on the outlet of the fog chiller to slow down the velocity and make it linger more. It rained all day last Halloween on me and finally let up for ToT. That's the effect I observed from my fog chiller onto wet grass.

See this second post on this thread Making of a fog chiller

You can also try to build up fog in an area by aiming a fog machine at the back of a tombstone about 6" away from it as described in this thread Fog Tricks to Try to Help Combat Wind


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Fright Zone is right. Chillers are a must. There are lot's of choices in building one but if you're going to buy a fog machine then budget for a home built chiller as well. The results will be much, much better.


----------



## MarrocBoneMage (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I'd already planned to build a fog chiller...I'm just trying to come up with a combination of things that will improve the effect.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard that spraying the grass down would help also. I also heard something about using baby oil not too sure about that one good luck and let me know if you find something that works out well!


----------

